# Mayhem- Agility Success!



## Kayos and Havoc

I believe we had the most successful outing we have ever had. We ran in a UKC agility trial in Tulsa. 

We had 8 qualifying scores in 8 runs, 100%. She gave me about 200% this weekend. Despite being very tired by our last run on Sunday May dug it out and gave me a perfect score of 200 and 10 champion points. Our second to last run was actually our worst. We qualified easily but our score of 195 was not good enough to earn any points. We missed a weave entrance. 

We ended the weekend with 8 Qs, and 72 champion points. 

Most everyone knows May is a very sensitive and cautious dog and we have been a long time gelling. We really worked as a team this weekend - all weekend long. 

Here we are with some of our ribbons. We won some toys and treats too. Havoc thanked Mayhem for bringing him home some goodies. He promptly de-stuffed two toys. Silly Havie.


----------



## Kahrg4

Way to go May! She looks so proud of herself in that pic too! Well done both of you!


----------



## Hineni7

Wow! Great job both of you!  What a wonderful day. Love the pic, she does look proud!


----------



## J-Boo

Congratulations! Way to go, Miss May


----------



## dogfaeries

Very nice!! Congratulations!


----------



## McWeagle

Nice work! Congratulations!


----------



## dogma13

Nice!Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Lilie

Major Congrats!!!!!


----------



## jschrest

Congrats!!! Good job May


----------



## Moriah

Congratulations for a job very well done!! Teamwork rocks


----------



## osito23

Congratulations!!


----------

